# Backup Method for TiVo ISO



## khodo (Mar 1, 2005)

I would like to make a backup ISO for my TiVo so I can keep the old drive handy when upgrading to a newer, higher storage drive. I just want to confirm the steps I should take. I am thinking:

One: I should do step one from Hinsdale. Thusly backing up the drive to my c:/TivoImage or something similar.

Two: Hook up the new drive and do Hinsdale step three.

-OR-

One: Do step one as above.

Two: Restore image via Restore steps on Hinsdale.

My question is thusly: are there any preferred methods so that I know I will have a clean ISO in case I need to restore the OS?

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
K


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

First Hinsdale is outdated. Use either the WeaKnees Interactive or the new MFSLive ICG.

IMHO
I would make the Stand Alone backup to a FAT or FAT32 partitioned hard drive. If your PC dirve is not FATxx then format your new larger replacement drive with Windows (make it a small FAT partition 1G is more than will be needed) use it for transfer of the backup image to the Windows HD and possibly burn to CD. *NOTE: Before booting windows remove the original TiVo drive*.

*DON'T SKIP THIS STEP* Verify the backup image by restoring form the disk (You can mount NTFS read only with both of the above CD's) to your new drive then test the drive in the TiVo.

If you want to keep recordings use the "pipped" backup restore method from the original TiVo hard drive to the new drive formatting is not necessary restore takes care of that.

Store the original drive someplace safe JIC.

What model of TiVo do you have?


----------

